# betta tankmates?



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

im trying to decide on a bottom dweller for my betta's 5.5 gallon tank. ive narrowed it down to 3-5 ghost shrimp or an african dwarf frog. which would be better for my tank and fish?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Chaz385 said:


> im trying to decide on a bottom dweller for my betta's 5.5 gallon tank. ive narrowed it down to 3-5 ghost shrimp or an african dwarf frog. which would be better for my tank and fish?


Neither. The Betta will eat the shrimp and that's not enough space for a frog.


----------



## hoglahoo (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure the betta would love to have some shrimp as tankmates for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You'd be best to leave him alone. I keep mine in a 2.5 gallon tank at my office and he's happy as can be because he flares at me if I get close to the glass. I just make sure and clean the tank weekly. I run a heater, airstone, and filter in the tank as well believe it or not.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

you can put a Oto with him or a few Apple Snails, or an albino catfish they stay small.


----------



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> you can put a Oto with him or a few Apple Snails, or an albino catfish they stay small.


dont the oto or the catfish need to be schooled? my betta has a fairly relaxed behavior, so hopefully it can co-exist with anything


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I have had just one in tanks before and they are just fine. But you could
put two in if you really want to. They stay very small so they are ideal for small tanks.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

Snail is a good idea. shrimp will be fine for a day or two, but when the betta realizes there in his/her space they will turn to food. And not nearly enough room for the frog.


----------

